# gorgeous boy cat



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ok guys, i need to rehome a stunning 1yr old male cat....

He has not been neutered..hes soooo friendly, made himself right at home..

he wants a loving family...

look at his pics, hes stunning...


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Perhaps you could let everyone know where this lovely cat is. Might help in trying to rehome him.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Perhaps you could let everyone know where this lovely cat is. Might help in trying to rehome him.


oh yeah, just relised the location isnt up there..Anyway he is in fareham, hampshire...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Is he up to date with his jabs and how much were you looking for him. My sister may be interested i need to let her know info. We are in southampton. Is he a out door puss cat and is he litter trained. She has a rabbit and no other pets and her children are over 9 years old and animal mad.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

He looks like my mother-in-laws cat!! hope he finds a good home


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Perhaps you could let everyone know where this lovely cat is. Might help in trying to rehome him.


The location is in the top right hand corner of his thread hun. lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Is he up to date with his jabs and how much were you looking for him. My sister may be interested i need to let her know info. We are in southampton. Is he a out door puss cat and is he litter trained. She has a rabbit and no other pets and her children are over 9 years old and animal mad.


I rescued him when got selecta...(preg cat)..i had no choice in having as they were gonna put him in a home, as they couldnt cope with alllll their pets!!

so i said i will take him and rehome him to a loving family..he is the softest cat ever...hes gorgeous..

as for jabs, they said he was upto date but i have no proof of that...He loves children, I have a 6yr old, and snuggles with her all the time...

He was an outdoor cat, but iv kept him in for now, and he does use the litter tray, he is a very good boy...he has NOT been neutered..

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sullivan said:


> The location is in the top right hand corner of his thread hun. lol


That was after she told me lol....iv just done that..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mypets said:


> That was after she told me lol....iv just done that..:smilewinkgrin:


Ok mate will pass details on and let her know i know she mentioned a tabbie when she said she wanted one. I will let you know as soon as i find out. May be not untill morning i will pm you a message as shes out tonight. LOL


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Ok mate will pass details on and let her know i know she mentioned a tabbie when she said she wanted one. I will let you know as soon as i find out. May be not untill morning i will pm you a message as shes out tonight. LOL


ok, no worries hun..:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Id love him myself but already have a neutered bsh male of 5 months and a cocker spaniel and 2 guinea pigs land lord would flip if i got more. lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Hes sooo cute..


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

sullivan said:


> The location is in the top right hand corner of his thread hun. lol


It wasn't when I posted. I am looking for a young neutered male so it was my way of finding out! hehe


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Well asked my sister about your gorg cat but unfortunaily her husbands jobs not looking good so shes decided to leave getting a cat for the time being . So sorry she was gutted when i told her about your boy. I hope you find some one for him very soon as hes a sweetie. Good luck. and sorry if i wasted your time.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Well asked my sister about your gorg cat but unfortunaily her husbands jobs not looking good so shes decided to leave getting a cat for the time being . So sorry she was gutted when i told her about your boy. I hope you find some one for him very soon as hes a sweetie. Good luck. and sorry if i wasted your time.


no worries hun...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

A home has been found for him...he goes there tomorrow afternoon...im so happy for him...


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

great news x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats wonderful news. hopefully he will have a happy life x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

BO has now gone to his new home...new owners seem very loving and are def animal lovers...

so im very pleased..


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh so pleased hes found a loving home. He was soooo sweet. lol


----------

